# 450 lbs front squat ( yes I was high on depth)



## saltylifter (Jun 4, 2016)

Trained legs yesterday 
I am training with this powerlifter which is a good friend of mine and I'm working on my walk outs and sitting the bar much lower on my back then what I'm used to.
I hated my walk outs so I didn't post a back squat 

Bar placement, foot placement, walking back in a three step movment, angle of back just everything was new to me so it pissed me off which got to my head cause I couldnt get it right so I figured I would post this high depth front squat to give something.

I know I'm high


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2016)

The most challenging part of a front squat is coming out of the hole.  Drop the weight to something manageable and hit depth.  From there your focus is on keeping the knees out and the elbows up.  If the elbows sink you have a fight on your hands.

Get it right before you pile the weight on or you are gonna hurt yourself.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> The most challenging part of a front squat is coming out of the hole.  Drop the weight to something manageable and hit depth.  From there your focus is on keeping the knees out and the elbows up.  If the elbows sink you have a fight on your hands.
> 
> Get it right before you pile the weight on or you are gonna hurt yourself.



400 lbs I touched my ass to my calfs and it felt great 450 is my goal to hit for depth and have good form.
Oh and by the way I'm not getting any luck with grinder like u must be lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 4, 2016)

Why aren't u guys spotting each other with weight that heavy? Be safe fellas.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 4, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Man that made me nervous.
> 
> Still unsure why one would wrap with fsq---part of the beauty of that movement is learning to get the fuk out of the hole.
> 
> Good luck making adjustments.



Agree and adjustments and learNing everyday. Thanks 



ECKSRATED said:


> Why aren't u guys spotting each other with weight that heavy? Be safe fellas.



I'm going to say fukk the heavy shit and focus on form and do lots of adjustments to get more power.


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 4, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Trained legs yesterday
> I am training with this powerlifter which is a good friend of mine and I'm working on my walk outs and sitting the bar much lower on my back then what I'm used to.
> I hated my walk outs so I didn't post a back squat
> 
> ...



Arnold always did his front squats with that grip 

Impressive bro, please use a spotter tho, got folded doing a backsquat once, I may have been drunk but still, it's not safe to move that kindof weight without a spotter, you could probly lift more with a spot too.

Proud of you brother!


----------



## RISE (Jun 4, 2016)

Stop posting vids of yourself you strong phuck.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 4, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Arnold always did his front squats with that grip
> 
> Impressive bro, please use a spotter tho, got folded doing a backsquat once, I may have been drunk but still, it's not safe to move that kindof weight without a spotter, you could probly lift more with a spot too.
> 
> Proud of you brother!


Ya not sure why I didn't have him spot me. On the heat of the moment and getting it done lol



RISE said:


> Stop posting vids of yourself you strong phuck.



Lol I'm trying to improve myself and my form man. I'll try and improve on the videos


----------



## Maijah (Jun 4, 2016)

Half squat


----------



## Maijah (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm gonna post a video of my boy military pressing 315 for 10 with no spot, salty needs some inspiration


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 4, 2016)

Maijah said:


> I'm gonna post a video of my boy military pressing 315 for 10 with no spot, salty needs some inspiration



Yes please man. I am in a grut. Need something 
Seeing anyone press 315 like that would be impressive and give anyone motivation


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2016)

U really wanna work on your form and stay up right on these? Do them no handed.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U really wanna work on your form and stay up right on these? Do them no handed.



U talking about having my arms straight out in front of me and having the bar rest on my shoulders??
I did those with lighter wright but got nervous with this weight.
I really need to work on form with allot of stuff.  I'm sore as fukk doing those new styles and forms.


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2016)

I tend to have my hands out in front, kinda like I'm praying, when doing front squats.  Seems to keep the bar on my shoulders easier.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> U talking about having my arms straight out in front of me and having the bar rest on my shoulders??
> I did those with lighter wright but got nervous with this weight.
> I really need to work on form with allot of stuff.  I'm sore as fukk doing those new styles and forms.



Haha yeah man. Chris duffin has been doing them lately and has done a double with like 650 and some bands. Sick


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha yeah man. Chris duffin has been doing them lately and has done a double with like 650 and some bands. Sick



Duffin has left humanity behind. And then left behind whatever's after that.


----------



## Azrael1993 (Jun 12, 2016)

Before I hurt my back what helped me a lot on the getting the form right with these was over head squats (holding the bar above your head) it really helps get you used to trying to stay more upright. As far as getting it out of the hole well that just took practice. Remember it's better to improve form then increase weight then try and increase weight then go back and have to fix your form anyways.


----------

